# NEED SERIOUS help my sons allergies towards Dogs!



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

How do you deal with a child of yours becoming allergic to dogs. My son is 6 yrs old and he had been having breathing issues earlier..and we got some tests done. Turns out its a form of asthma and being around dogs seems to trigger some serious coughing and weazing. This has gotten worse over the last 2 months..

Because Goofy has always been an inside dog this is causing some serious issues at home between me and the wife..She has never been much of a dog lover and this only makes this worse.

When my son is not around our dog he can go days without using the puff or taking medication, but as soon as he is near him, even out doors..its triggers a reaction..

I need help....advice...solutions please!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

This is a hard one.

My son had asthma when he was around that age. The trigger was not identified but he would have difficulities on high pollution days or running. We did have a dog and two cats then but they did not appear to trigger it. My son did grow out of it, and it will come back when he is an old man. He is 19 now.

I hate to say it but your son's health comes first. Have a serious talk with the doctor to see if this is manageable.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

This is tough

I guess it would depend on who well he responds to treatments and what not. How much you can keep the house clean, etc.

If the becomes a serious issue and my childs life becomes at risk..then, yes, I would rehome my pets for their safety.

I hope it does not come to that.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

This is indeed really hard for me...his doctor says to get rid of Goofy. Its not fair...he is the best and sweetest pal I have. I can't make him an outdoor dog when he has been indoors his whole life...


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah man, I am really sorry  
This truly is a tough spot, but I have to agree with the others...human children come first. 

Both of my kids have reactive airway disease brought on by seasonal allergies. They are on preventative medication from October to March where they each take a puffer twice a day. My daughter is also on Clariton during those times as well. It helps but isn't a cure as both have to use the nebulizer over the winter at times.

I cannot prevent outside allergies (which is what causes their issue) but you can prevent the allergy your child has. 

If I were in your shoes it would be VERY hard to make this decision  

Check with the doctor AND your veterinarian. There are foods that help prevent dog dander (which is normally the cause of allergies) as well as wipes you can use. Maybe see if you can manage the allergy first.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Not much is said on your house lay out and where the son spends his time vs the dog. Things I would recommend: Have areas of the house that the dogs does NOT occupy, particularly the rooms where your son spends most of his time i.e. his bedroom, the game/living room, kitchen. Vacuum daily, but do so when the son is out of the area so when the dander is disturbed he is not there to inhale it. Have air purifiers (quality ones) set up for the home. If you can afford it, a central air purifying system works best. Get the dog on a high quality diet, focusing on skin and coat - a healthy skin and coat = less dander. Have the dog professionally groomed regularly outside of the home. If your sons allergies are severe this may be every 2-4 weeks. There are also wipes you can get to use daily to run over the dog. Minimize the direct interaction with your son and the dog, no cuddle time in front of the TV etc and try and keep interaction outside if possible.

Many allergies can be outgrown and managed in the interim. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Goofy said:


> This is indeed really hard for me...his doctor says to get rid of Goofy. Its not fair...he is the best and sweetest pal I have. I can't make him an outdoor dog when he has been indoors his whole life...


I would ask another dr. Heck, one, two, or more. As someone else said talk with a vet also about things you can do.

Do LOTS of research. This could work by keeping certain rooms dog free, medications and treating your dog too.

While I agree that it should be your child over the dog, I wouldn't make a choice without putting up a fight and making sure I had done as much research as I could on it. Its rough, its easy to say "get rid of the dog"

My nephew is so allergic to cats that he cannot be around them at all, even with medication, he's had to go to the hospital over reactions in the past.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  My friend's little boy is 6 and he cannot even step foot in our house without his eyes swelling up like balloons and sneezing his head off. It is hard simply because they don't come over as much as they'd like (and we'd like them to). I can't imagine if it was my own child. Are you willing to medicate your child? I know pretty much nothing about allergy medicines and their side effects, but perhaps if there is a medicine that could help your son without adverse effects it could be a possibility? I can't IMAGINE being faced with re-homing Addie, but if it came down to it, I'd do what is best for my (human) child. Your son should feel happy, safe, comfortable and healthy in his home and that comes first.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Has the doctors given any preventive medicines as an option???? My stepdad is allergic to dander, and we had two dogs, he took medicine everyday, in our family, our pets are just that, our family. 

Your in a tough spot, but I would get a second opinion or see a specialist, see if there is more options than rehoming your fur-baby.


----------



## mason79 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been on allergy meds for as long as i can remember, since i was 3 or 4. i will be turning 32 in october and still taking meds. currently i am taking a pill twice a day and also using a nose spray once a day. i have never experienced any side effects from the meds and never get sick. with the right doctor and meds i think your son can manage if you want to go that route. i am allergic to everything under the sun except foods and with my meds i manage just fine with 3 dogs in the house. im a very outdoor type of guy and work in dusty environments. just wanted to give you a little hope. on a side note my dr. wanted me to get rid of the dogs and find another line of work. go see a specialists and see what he has to offer.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any good allergist in your area?


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the words of encouragement and hope..I will try another specialist as well, but I am not in favor of putting my son on meds or extra use of the inhaler. I feel that is the incorrect thing to do as a parent..

The strange thing is he was ok with him being around when we lived in illinois, but I guess the pollution in L.A. is also adding to this...The doctor said he immune system will get stronger as he grows but couldn't specifically say when or how long..


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My son is allergic to dogs and extremely allergic to cats. We have two of each. The way we have managed to keep our pets (2 dogs and 2 cats) is by running an air filter at all times. It greatly reduces allergens in the air. We also must vacuum-alot! This includes curtains, sofas, everywhere. My son also uses Nasonex (a nose spray) and takes allergy meds. The combination of these things have kept his allergies manageable.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Goofy said:


> This is indeed really hard for me...his doctor says to get rid of Goofy. Its not fair...he is the best and sweetest pal I have. I can't make him an outdoor dog when he has been indoors his whole life...


My sons pediatrician told me the same thing…the pets have to go. I told him that they were part of my family and the Doc got very upset. I then asked him to offer an alternative and let us at least try it first. He prescribed the medications and I bought the air filter. My son has felt much better and we got to keep our pets. Ask your doctor for an alternative. Some doctor's, such as my son's, don't think it's a big deal to part with your pets….perhaps because they do not own a pet so they don't understand. But it can't hurt to talk to him!


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

Goofy said:


> How do you deal with a child of yours becoming allergic to dogs. My son is 6 yrs old and he had been having breathing issues earlier..and we got some tests done. Turns out its a form of asthma and being around dogs seems to trigger some serious coughing and weazing. This has gotten worse over the last 2 months..
> 
> Because Goofy has always been an inside dog this is causing some serious issues at home between me and the wife..She has never been much of a dog lover and this only makes this worse.
> 
> ...


My son is asthmatic and pet fur used to start him off when he was younger. Our solution was to ask him if he wanted to see if we could work with it or was it too uncomfortable for him (he was 5, but don't underestimate a 5yr olds ability to understand the 2 options) . He decided we would try other things other than getting rid of our pets. So we got supplies in of antihistamine. He took his preventer (the brown inhaler) religiously, and upped the dose to 2 puffs am and pm if the slightest sign of a cold showed. This greatly reduced the wheezing/coughing from the pets. We also made upstairs a complete no go area for pets. Coupled with laminate flooring and regular hoovering with a hepa filter style hoover. These actions made his asthma completely controllable even with keeping the pets. He is 14 now, and his bedroom is still a no go area, but the rest of the house the pets have free roam. He no longer suffers anywhere near the way he did other than the odd occasion he has been cuddling the cat lots. If anything his tolerance to animal fur overall has increased which is a good thing for his asthma. He can remember what it was like when he was younger and still maintains it wasn't so uncomfortable he couldn't live with it, not just because he loved our family pets. So it can be done, but I guess it depends on your sons severity of asthma. But see the asthma nurse as the correct management can make all the difference

As a side note, he didn't need daily meds for the whole of that time or now.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Bee said:


> My son is asthmatic and pet fur used to start him off when he was younger. *Our solution was to ask him if he wanted to see if we could work with it or was it too uncomfortable for him (he was 5, but don't underestimate a 5yr olds ability to understand the 2 options)*


So sorry your going thru this, I dont have children but I definatly think your son should be involved with your decission. Where there is a will there is a way. My husband is alergic to cats, he's fine until he touches them, if he forgets to wash his hands and touches his face forget about it. We have 2 cats.
Good luck.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

I had allergies and asthma since I was a baby. Environmental, foods, etc. The allergist thought I outgrew some of them by age 7 or 8. When I was a kid (10?), we had a puppy for two or three days. He went back to wherever he came from as soon as my mom realized that I was the one getting up in the middle of the night with him, and that he was triggering my asthma.

My wife grew up with dogs, esp GSDs. This became a non-negotiable part of our relationship. I controlled the allergies and asthma with antihistamines and inhalers.

When I was in my mid-30's I began seeing an allergist again. She told me I had a fairly severe milk protein allergy and to give up all foods with any milk products (pizza was the hardest). It took a few years, but giving up the dairy foods was the best change I ever made. The last time I received allergy testing they thought I was taking antihistamines because my reactions were so much smaller than they had seen before. For the last dozen or more years I have not generally needed to use antihistamines or inhalers at all. The dairy allergy was apparently lowering my trigger threshold for everything else. A good allergist who can figure things out instead of just prescribe immunotherapy and whatever is the drug of the month is priceless.

P.S. When we moved to the country we built a small kennel because having 5 dogs in the house was a bit much. Indoor/outdoor runs, heat, water, etc.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

GREAT suggestions above--lots of caring and knowledgeable people trying to help.

I'll add two:
1) Reconsider the "outside dog" option. We raised several dogs outside while growing up, bc I was very allergic and mom didn't want "filthy" animals in the house. We played with them a lot, they loved us and loved being outside, and were very healthy and happy all their lives. You can't "cold turkey" an indoor dog, but you can train it slowly to spend a significant amount of time outside.

2. Have your son see an allergy specialist for desensitization shots. This may help greatly and allow him to have brief exposures to the dog that don't result in sinus and chest congestion every time.

If your son continues to react, you have to choose him over the dog. Allergies are one of those things where the person looks normal but everything in their system is off-kilter--constant sinus headache, drainage in throat, upset stomach, inability to concentrate. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

If your son was fine in Illinois and is not having trouble in California, I honestly do not think that getting rid of the dog will solve everything. The dog may be adding onto the problem, but I think maybe pollution/other types of pollen could be the main culprit. That being said, I obviously am not a professional. Side story though, my little brother was very asthmatic and it was triggered by allergies a lot of the time. He did end up testing positive for allergies towards dogs. My Mom was going to get rid of the dog right away, but the Doctor actually wanted to try other options first (medications and special baths for the dogs). The Dr. said it isn't fair to do that to the child if it can be managed because 1) They are attached to the animal and it can cause unnecessary stress on the child and 2) You don't want the child to feel it is their fault. 

Now that being said I do realize their is a need to re home sometimes, this doesn't always work. If you do need to re home please make sure that you re assure your son that he is going to a good home and that it is not his fault whatsoever. I know a lot of people think that he is only 5(right?) but they comprehend much more than we give them credit for at that age. 

Good luck with everything!! Seems like both your pup and boy are lucky to have you as a Father!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Goofy said:


> How do you deal with a child of yours becoming allergic to dogs. My son is 6 yrs old and he had been having breathing issues earlier..and we got some tests done. Turns out its a form of asthma and being around dogs seems to trigger some serious coughing and weazing. This has gotten worse over the last 2 months..
> 
> Because Goofy has always been an inside dog this is causing some serious issues at home between me and the wife..She has never been much of a dog lover and this only makes this worse.
> 
> ...


Wow- I am so sorry you are in this very difficult situation.  It sounds like this is not a kid with simple allergies that cause sneezing, watery eyes, etc. This is affecting his breathing - which can be terrifying to the child and to you two as parents to experience! 

Now this is just my opinion, but I don't think you should place ANY burden on your son to decide on treatment vs. getting rid of the dog, as someone mentioned they had done. He is too young and should not be made to feel responsible for the family losing its pet, or feel otherwise pressured to take meds when there is another solution. 

How attached is your son to the dog? If losing the dog will be very upsetting to him can you explore other ways of managing this, such as separating the two, using air purifiers, bathing frequently, etc? Perhaps seeing an allergist to discuss options and other possible triggers that you could minimize would be worthwhile even if you don't want to pursue further treatment with meds. :shrug:

Again, I am SO sorry you are going through this and will likely have to find a new home for your Goofy. :hugs:


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words and advice...it really does help a lot. We will be trying and discussing all these options this week with the doc. 

On a side note...last night I set up Goofy's crate outside by the sliding door to see how he would handle it..and it went pretty well. Of course the sliding glass door was open and I slept on the couch by the door so he wouldn't feel completely alone. It was like crate training your puppy all over again..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

As a mother of an asthmatic, that spent more than once in ICU, it's a tough one. You have to eliminate the triggers. It's just not a choice. Luckily our animals didn't seem to be one. I quit smoking, we got several air filters, scrubbed windows and monitored for mold closely (old house, single pane windows). 

You son HAS to be on medication! He has to be on a controller! Does he take Singulair? Does he have albuterol? Do you have a nebulizer?

This really is a personal choice that only you can make. Vacuuming daily, allergen free pillows (look at bed, bath and beyond, air filters should help tremendously along with regular grooming (brushing and bathing to control hair and dander). Be prepared for when he sticks his face in your dog's fur. DD breaks out, gets itchy. It's going to be really hard on your little guy to not play with his friend.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Can anyone recommend what air filters/purifiers work for them?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Honeywell Store - Honeywell HFD-110 QuietClean Tower Air Purifier, Permanent Washable Filters

We do not have an asthmatic child, but ordered this to help our pooch with his seasonal allergies (and it really helps)! Oh - and it has helped us humans do away with a.m. stuffy noses...

We run it in the bedroom, which is where he sleeps too. We put it in there b/c it has carpeting (which I am sure you know can harbor allergens) and the rest of the house is mainly hardwoods, etc.
We may get one for somewhere else in the house some day, but right now this seems to be keeping things under control.

I did some research and checked reviews. What I really like about this one is that the 2 filters are both washable. Buying replacement filters can add significantly to overall cost. It is very easy to clean the filters and you can see how much stuff it has collected!! Read item descriptions carefully, as some will say "washable filter" but only one is and the other needs to be replaced. Typically there is an outer filter for larger particles that controls odors, and an inner HEPA type filter.

BTW- We ordered it from Amazon and got it for less than the Honeywell store- with free shipping too. 

Whichever purifier you choose to go with I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

hey everyone...I know its been a while since I updated this thread, but things are not going well. As hard as we have tried to make it work with Goofy and my sons issues, we have finally decided after this past week (ER visit for my son)..that its time to find Goofy a new home.

It is with great sadness that I type this up. I have tried contacting the local rescues but they are all full. So I am turning to my fellow members on here for help. If you know anyone or can help find goofy a new home please please please contact me on here.

Goofy is 4yrs. old intact male. Here are some pictures..He is amazing with kids and very fully house broken..

Thanks.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My husband is allergic to our doggies as well. Have you tried a Hepa air filter? It's helped us a lot. I also clean A LOT. Am constantly dusting, sweeping, vacuuming to catch the dander. And when it's not cold, I used to hose down the dogs every week. No shampoo just a quick rinse with water and let them sun dry outside. I wish it wasn't so cold as I think that helped the most...

Oh i just saw your updated post. I'm sorry you are giving up your doggie because of your sons allergies :c


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd advise neutering him and placing him yourself, or neutering and/or asking a rescue for assistance. 
If we were closer we'd help but we're in WA state.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

yes that is the plan for now as well. No rescue is willing to take him in even if they had room unless he is "fixed".



msvette2u said:


> I'd advise neutering him and placing him yourself, or neutering and/or asking a rescue for assistance.
> If we were closer we'd help but we're in WA state.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well with the financial situation, most rescues are struggling...go ahead and get him in and they'll help place, I'm sure, good luck!
Ask if they'll list him meanwhile for you, and when he's neutered, maybe they'll have a placement for him!

Wanted to also say I'm sorry you're dealing with this. My son was horribly allergic to dogs as a baby/toddler so I know exactly what you're going through 
PS. My son is 20 and still takes zyrtec nightly, twice a day during some parts of the year, and singular also. If your child is not on zyrtec and singular, get him on them post haste. They've been a lifesaver for my son.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes, he is on his meds on a daily basis..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would get him neutered ASAP and see if the rescue will post him for you on petfinder. Have you tried contacting his breeder? (sorry if that is already answered somewhere)


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

The breeder I got him from in Illinois(In Cali Now) is no longer open and the phone is disconnected.



Jax08 said:


> I would get him neutered ASAP and see if the rescue will post him for you on petfinder. Have you tried contacting his breeder? (sorry if that is already answered somewhere)


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I just want to say how sorry I am. This is such a sad situation. wishing you all the best.

Hugs!
Jan


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Jan. I am so hating this feeling right now..



Stevenzachsmom said:


> I just want to say how sorry I am. This is such a sad situation. wishing you all the best.
> 
> Hugs!
> Jan


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He is a beautiful boy and someone will be very lucky to have him. I hope he finds a home, where you will be able to see him from time to time.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

It is possible to live with an animal even if one member of the family is allergic.

1) Buy a two-story house with all bedrooms upstairs.
2) Keep dog in only one or two rooms downstairs.
3) No carpet, rugs, or drapes in those rooms.
4) No upholstered funiture; leather furniture only.
5) State of the art air filtration system and separate air conditioning system. 
6) Vaccum and mop frequently. Clean all surfaces frequently. 
7) Affected person refrains from spending time in those rooms.
8) Rooms can be closed off from other part of house.
9) Thorough brushing everyday and dog bath once a week. (In my case, cat baths. ugh)

My allergist told me this when I became severely allergic to my cats several years ago. Needless to say, she made it clear that only someone who was highly motivated and had the financial means to do so could even contemplate all of this. How many of us have a large enough house that we have a couple of spare rooms downstairs that our kids never enter?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

as someone who works in an er, i can say you are doing the right thing. wish i could help, but i doubt my airedale would accept another adult dog. i hope someone on the forum will take him.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Update: Taking Goofy to be evaluated by a trainer who works for a GSD Rescue. If the trainer says he is okay and friendly(which he is) then i guess its time...

Who would have guessed that giving up a GS can bring tears to a grown mans eyes..


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Let us know how it goes.Fingers crossed.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

My husband has asthma, and my daughter has bronchopulminary dysplasia (which is a form of lung disease)And they are both allergic to animal dander both cat and dog. And of course I have both cat and dog, plus 2 parakeets.They are both on an inhaled steroid and Singulair. The key is to keep your house clean, and your dog thoroughly brushed and bathed. Bathing at least once a month, and brushing at least 3 times a week. Seriously, keeping up with the cleaning and bathing, and brushing is the MAJOR thing. Both my daughter and husband have cut down on meds because of my dilegence. Plus, I'm OCD of cleaning, so thats no problem. Hoping the best for you and your family.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Good news, Great news, and not so good news.

Good news is that I took goofy to be evaluated there by the trainer and of course they loved him.

Great news is that not only did they love him but with an hour of being there while I was with Goofy he got adopted by a family that drove 2 hours to see and pick from the 60 other shepherds that the rescue had. The family that adopted him had 3 other dogs and they were also there and Goofy was just fine with them too. She even agreed to let us visit(100 miles away) if we wanted too.

Not so good news....we all miss him and the house feels empty without his goofyness. My heart feels like a part of me is missing!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

This just made me cry. I know Goofy will be fine. He will be well loved and the family who adopted him is very, very lucky. My heart just aches for you. I am so, so sorry.

Big Hugs and a shoulder to cry on!
Jan


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I know you miss Goofy so much but I am very glad to hear that he found a home already. Will they keep you updated with pictures and everything?


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks jan... I now know what it feels like to lose a family member/pet and it is nothing i want to ever experience again. I can't even show an kind of emotion in front of the children as daddy has to be the strong one and get their minds off of him not being around!



Stevenzachsmom said:


> This just made me cry. I know Goofy will be fine. He will be well loved and the family who adopted him is very, very lucky. My heart just aches for you. I am so, so sorry.
> 
> Big Hugs and a shoulder to cry on!
> Jan


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

We did exchange emails so Im hoping that she will.



BowWowMeow said:


> I know you miss Goofy so much but I am very glad to hear that he found a home already. Will they keep you updated with pictures and everything?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Glad he found a home!


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sorry you had to give up your dog. I have a little different perspective because my ex-husband had 2 cousins die from asthma attacks, and also as a nurse I have seen children in status asthmaticus, and I will say that asthma in children is nothing that I would mess around with at all. As horrible as you feel, I believe you made the right decision.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

ET remove comment:

Didn't realize this was an old thread and the decison was made to rehome dog...nevermind my 2 cents!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry you had to give Goofy up, but so glad that you shaped him into a wonderful dog who found most likely a wonderful home. So nice of the people to keep in touch and let you visit


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just want to add that I believe you did the right (though difficult) thing under these circumstances. Being a parent often means making hard decisions that are best for our children. I wouldn't want to medicate my child more than is absolutely necessary. Hoping they stay in touch so your heart will be at peace.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Goofy said:


> Can anyone recommend what air filters/purifiers work for them?


Austin Air Official Website

Look at the Austin Air air purifiers. I have friends with dusty parrots like African Grey's. Some of them have allergies and since getting an Austin Air they've been able to manage their symptoms and keep their birds. They are on the expensive side, but it sounds like you're in a tough spot. We have to do what is best for our children, but completely understand why you don't want to just give up your dog ... they are part of the family as well.

My step-daughter is very allergic to cats and for a while we couldn't go to anyone's house if they had cats. Since seeing an allergist earlier in the year, she has a medication she can take a few hours before we go somewhere and it now cats don't bother her. Now it's only been tested for a few hours at a time, but it made her feel a lot better because we can now visit places we couldn't before and she always left like it was our fault that we couldn't go.

Like others have said, talk to an allergist, think about trying a good air filter, if possible replace all carpet with with vinyl, hardwood, laminate, etc.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I know it is incredibly hard to have Goofy gone. You did persevere and come up with the best solution all around. Your family gave Goofy some wonderful years and helped him be the terrific dog that he is. That's something to be proud of. You were thoughtful and careful in your work to find an acceptable new home for him. That's another thing to remember. You did the right thing in the right way and I can only commend you for that as difficult as it is.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

sometimes being the dad is no fun even when you know you did the right thing.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

ALLERPET-D is a solution for dogs..... you rub it on the dogs coat and it cuts down on the dander.. the dander is what causes allergies.. there is also ALLERPET-C for cat owners..

you can also vaccumm every day, get a hepa filter as well, and wipe your dogs coat down with cool water on a rag to keep the dander at a minimum... 

unfortunately some children get so allergic they need nebulizers and hospital stays, if it is at that point then rehome your dog as the child could die from a bad allergic reaction...


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Update on Goofy. I waited the entire weekend to text Goofy new family. Turns out he is doing okay so far other than a little upset stomach. Still adjusting to the new members. He was ok with a cat that pawed at him a little...over all he is doing ok..I thought i would share the good news with everyone.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

that should help with your having to give him up. sounds like he has a great family if they are taking time to let you know how he is doing.


----------

